# AutoSPy nun mit abtastgenauer Erfassung der S7-Prozessdaten



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

der SPS-Analyser AutoSPy ist eine Software zur 
Protokollierung von SPS-Signalen wie Ein-/Ausgänge, 
Daten, Merker, Timer usw. Als eine Art Fahrtenschreiber 
kann AutoSPy alles aufzeichnen, was sich in der 
Steuerung tut.

Typische Anwendungsfälle:

Parametrierung und Optimierung der Prozesse während 
    der Inbetriebnahmephase
Ablaufprotokollierung zur Dokumentation vom 
    Soll-Ist-Verhalten der Anlage
Störungsdiagnose an komplexen vernetzten 
    Automatisierungssystemen
Fehleranalyse in Echtzeitanwendungen vor Ort 
    im prozessgekoppelten Betrieb







Zusammen mit dem Gerätetreiber *S7-300/400 zyklusgenau* 
können Sie die SPS-Daten zyklusgenau erfassen. Der Zugriff 
auf die Steuerungen kann über Ethernet, PROFIBUS oder den 
MPI-Bus erfolgen. Weitere Hard- oder Software von Siemens ist 
dazu nicht erforderlich.

Auf unserer WebSeite finden Sie  weitere Informationen sowie 
 Demo-Version zum Test.

AutoSPy ist eine Lösung von der TU Dresden, 

http://iis807.inf.tu-dresden.de/webpages_autospy/index.php 

welche in der neuen Version über AGLink auf die
Prozessdaten in S7-Steuerungen zugreift, später 
auch auf S5-Steuerungen. 

Die Integration der SPS-Kommunikation erfolgte in 
enger Kooperation mit der TU Dresden, die mit der 
Analyse und Auswertung über viele Jahre Erfahrung 
gesammelt hat, so das jetzt eine wirklich 
praxistaugliche Lösung entstanden ist.

Für alle Bestellungen von AutoSPy mit dem Gerätetreiber 
S7-300/400 zyklusgenau im Paket gilt bis 31.03.2005 ein 
Einführungspreis von 990,00 EUR netto (statt 785,00 EUR 
für AutoSPy und 590,00 EUR für den S7-Gerätetreiber). 
Im Einführungspreis sind alle Updates bis 30.06.2005 
enthalten.

Fragen beantworten wir Ihnen gerne per E-Mail an 
support@deltalogic.de, per Telefon unter 07171-916-112 
oder hier im Forum.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*analyzer*

ich vertrau dem analyzer von autem


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Mai 2005)

*Re: analyzer*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich vertrau dem analyzer von autem



Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ab jetzt steht Ihnen der Gerätetreiber *S7-300/400 abtastgenau* 
zur Langzeiterfasssung von S7-Prozessdaten zur Verfügung. Der Zugriff 
auf die Steuerungen kann über Ethernet, PROFIBUS oder den 
MPI-Bus erfolgen. Weitere Hard- oder Software von Siemens ist 
dazu nicht erforderlich.

Auf unserer WebSeite finden Sie  weitere Informationen sowie eine
aktuelle Demo-Version zum Test.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

